# Quiet cannister filters?



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what the quietest cannister filter is? Because of where my tank is set up, I need to have the filter sitting next to the stand and it's in my livingroom, so I dont want a constant drone. I am looking at Ehiem Ecco 2236 or Filstar XP3 or Magnum 350 or Cascade 1200. I already have an Eheim Ecco 2236 on my other tank, and I find it pretty good, but are any of the others quieter? Thanks, Betty


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

One word: Eheim. And the Classics are the quietest. I am pretty sure they're quieter than the Eccos, but I've never run an Ecco, just the classics and the pros.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Xp3 for me.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

XP3 is quiet enough, but sometimes you might need to turn it off and let the air go out. Its not noticable for me since they are inside my stand.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think the OP is looking for quiet enough or good bang for buck (which both apply to the XP3). The only criteria was "quietest" based on the first post. Unless you guys think the XP3's are quieter than Eheims, which certainly hasn't been my experience. The only thing louder than my XP3 is my FX5.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

In my own experience, the eheim pro 2 was the quietest for me. The pro 3/3e was substantially louder. XP3 wasn't bad but there tended to a little bit more sloppy in their internal water flow so there's the occasional gurgle to contend with. If money was a major concern, XP3's are great filters. Not the quietest but simple and reliable.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I've used Eccos, still using a Pro II and I have a couple of Eheim Classics running. I find Eccos noisy for an Eheim, Pro II's are very quiet - but they have their own issues. Classics are very quiet and no issues.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I have 2 different eheims (2200 series) and both are very silent, but not very powerful.
I have an ehiem xp4 which is almost as quiet, but 5 times the flow.
My airpump has always been the noisiest thing under my tank though.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gimlid said:


> I have an ehiem xp4 which is almost as quiet, but 5 times the flow.


You mean Rena right?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a Marine Land c220 and i cant hear it at all.. it's in my living room and totally silent.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

On the list you are looking for, Ehiem Ecco 2236 will be your choice. If you need more GPH, go for eheim classic series.


----------



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the info, I did however get talked into a new filter model..  the JBJ Reaction 4 with UV sterilizer, 25. Its not bad for noise, although I didnt manage to get all the air out yet, so a bit of gurgling. I will try to deal with that later. Seems like a decent canister filter, and I like the UV lamp built into the filter. This model is good for 100 gal tank and I am using it on my 90 gal, so I am assuming it will be able to take care of it. Anyone else here use this brand?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bettyboop said:


> Thanks for all the info, I did however get talked into a new filter model..  the JBJ Reaction 4 with UV sterilizer, 25. Its not bad for noise, although I didnt manage to get all the air out yet, so a bit of gurgling. I will try to deal with that later. Seems like a decent canister filter, and I like the UV lamp built into the filter. This model is good for 100 gal tank and I am using it on my 90 gal, so I am assuming it will be able to take care of it. Anyone else here use this brand?


April has a couple of them runnning at her store. Where did you get your's from?


----------



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

I bought it through my store in Richmond. Actually went to one of our wholesalers and talked to them. They suggested I try it out and to return it if I didnt like it. One of the perks of working for a pet supply store!


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

I have run virtually every eheim pro series model out there and I thought they were all very quiet. This includes 2222, 2224, 2227, 2229, 2028, 2078e, 2080 & 2180. I would say the 2227 & 2229 were louder, because of that w/d feature, but I think the 2080's are super quiet. I have the 2180 in my living room and cannot hear it, a 2028 in my bedroom and cannot hear it either.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

The only canister I've ever actually used is the eheim classic 2215, so I don't have much perspective on this, but I've always found mine to be extremely quiet. It's out in the open and you still have to put your head right near it to hear it.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I have an xp2 in room and its noticeable, but its quieter than a HOB waterfall. There is a noticeable humming, but doesn't keep me from getting a good nights sleep.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

I have an XP3 and an XP4 in my living room on two different tanks and what I hear is the fan in the light on the 50G and I hear the air pump on the 125G. Can't hear the filters at all. I bought them both of this site used and couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

I have used the Eheim Pro II (both sizes) and the Eheim Ecco (all three sizes) and I found that the Pro II was slightly quieter than the Ecco.


----------



## Colin (Aug 13, 2010)

I've used two canister filters so far: an Eheim Classic 2213 and a Fluval (either 304 or 404). I prefer the eheim in terms of consistent silence, but the Fluval in regards to ease of use and cleaning. The Fluval individual media baskets are great plus the built-in priming pump saves many headaches, but I can often hear it if I listen for it or when I walk by the Fluval. The Eheim I would only ever hear if there was an air-build up.

I'm about to setup some new tanks and have been debating what filters to use. I think for the ease of use and maintenance, I'll be going with Fluval's again, although it must be said that a major factor in my choice of Fluval over Eheim is because of the hoses. Eheim's hoses are smooth and a similar texture to airline tubing whereas Fluval's hose is ribbed. One of my cats, Monkey, gets aggressive for airline tubing and will dig it out and chew on it. I worry he'd chew through the Eheim tubing and flood my condo and the people in the floors below me 

YouTube - Monkey Tug-o-war pt.2


----------

